# Sticky  JBL Professional 8340 Cinema Surround Speaker



## Reviews Bot

*JBL Professional 8340 Cinema Surround Speaker*

*Description:*
Commonly used in commercial theaters, the JBL 8340 is known for crisp, loud audio without distortion.


----------

